# stubborn dryer elbow



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Trying to install this close elbow onto a GE dryer and it just won't go on. What's the trick?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

From the photo it looks like you are trying to put two females together (let the jokes begin).


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

lenaitch said:


> From the photo it looks like you are trying to put two females together (let the jokes begin).


Those look to be two males, crimped end goes inside of the regular, female pipe. Needs to get a short piece of pipe to connect the two.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Randy Bush said:


> Those look to be two males, crimped end goes inside of the regular, female pipe. Needs to get a short piece of pipe to connect the two.


Oops - you're right (I failed anatomy).


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

But adding a short piece of pipe defeats the whole purpose of the close 90 degree elbow. I went to Lowes and got a piece of pipe and a regular elbow so we are good to go for now. But the dryer will stick out into the space a bit. This is a friend's place and the installers kludged this together using a piece of alu 4" flex vent but that really doesn't really fit onto the dryer outlet either.

Been awhile since I did a dryer... are there not elbows that will attach directly to the dryer's 4" outlet??



Randy Bush said:


> Those look to be two males, crimped end goes inside of the regular, female pipe. Needs to get a short piece of pipe to connect the two.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

All dryers have 4" male end. Male end needs to be upstream to prevent lint buildup. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It looks like you have the right piece, too bad they never measured a dryer duct.
That elbow is likely 100mm from?? about 1/4" to small.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

You currently have a male end sticking out if the dryer. Remove it to use your elbow.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

OK, I am still at a bit of a loss. I can't remove dryer outlet. It appears to be a one piece thing that goes all the way into the dryer. And you say that it is a male?? Literally nothing I have tried to attach will go around it. The short pipe I just bought with 2 male ends fits inside it.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe another case of failing anatomy. Lol


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> OK, I am still at a bit of a loss. I can't remove dryer outlet. It appears to be a one piece thing that goes all the way into the dryer. And you say that it is a male?? Literally nothing I have tried to attach will go around it. The short pipe I just bought with 2 male ends fits inside it.


What size does the product say it is, 4" or 100mm?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Everything is 4". The dryer is a GE.



Nealtw said:


> What size does the product say it is, 4" or 100mm?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> Everything is 4". The dryer is a GE.


And the elbow is metric 1/4" to small









I found it at Lowe's listed as 4" but the same product in England is listed as 100mm


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Why do you think the elbow I have is metric? Labeled 4" and lists a bunch of compatible US model dryers.

Amazon.com: Builders Best 10151 Close Elbow : Tools & Home Improvement


.


Nealtw said:


> And the elbow is metric 1/4" to small
> View attachment 675889
> 
> 
> I found it at Lowe's listed as 4" but the same product in England is listed as 100mm


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

It might be possible to crimp the male end that's sticking out of the dryer some more, to possibly get it to shove in there. They make crimper pliers that are made for that purpose, I just checked and Home Depot has a pair for about $40 Malco Redline 5-Blade Crimper-C5RTS - The Home Depot.

Another, much cheaper option would be to try this method...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> Why do you think the elbow I have is metric? Labeled 4" and lists a bunch of compatible US model dryers.
> 
> Amazon.com: Builders Best 10151 Close Elbow : Tools & Home Improvement
> 
> ...


Because I can see it is to small and you are saying it won't go over the dryer male, not to hard to figure.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

And the normal (non close) elbow I just got from Lowes doesn't fit onto the dryer either. Had to put the short piece of pipe with 2 male ends between the dryer and elbow... and that went inside the dryer outlet.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I assume that female end is slotted for a reason. The product info I looked at shows four slots. Any way to bend out the flange so it fits over the male end on the dryer?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> And the normal (non close) elbow I just got from Lowes doesn't fit onto the dryer either. Had to put the short piece of pipe with 2 male ends between the dryer and elbow... and that went inside the dryer outlet.


And that is lint catcher and fire hazard.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ZTMAN said:


> I assume that female end is slotted for a reason. The product info I looked at shows four slots. Any way to bend out the flange so it fits over the female end?


You should have said to fit over male end of the dryer?


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> You should have said to fit over male end of the dryer?


Your right. I edited the post so as not to confuse others.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Literally nothing fits onto the dryer outlet. What else can you do? I did try bending those slotted tabs out. Didn't help. 



Nealtw said:


> And that is lint catcher and fire hazard.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> Literally nothing fits onto the dryer outlet. What else can you do? I did try bending those slotted tabs out. Didn't help.


You need to find a different product that will fit. 
Dundas Jafine UD48S Space Saver™ Dryer Vent Straight Ducting - Walmart.com









Hard to see what you needs are?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

But why would this particular 4" product fit where 2 others didn't? No, 3 others. The 2 elbows don't fit and the 4" Alu flex they had on it doesn't fit without nipping the spiral wire to allow it to expand. And even then almost impossible to get on without tearing the foil. I am beginning to think the dryer outlet is the problem.



Nealtw said:


> You need to find a different product that will fit.
> Dundas Jafine UD48S Space Saver™ Dryer Vent Straight Ducting - Walmart.com
> 
> View attachment 675890
> ...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> But why would this particular 4" product fit where 2 others didn't? No, 3 others. The 2 elbows don't fit and the 4" Alu flex they had on it doesn't fit without nipping the wire to allow it to expand. Then almost impossible to get on without tearing the foil. I am beginning to think the dryer outlet is the problem.


The male end of the dryer should be a little less than 4" because it is crimped so you can measure that with string. 
Put a few wraps of string around the duct and then mark the string across a few strings, then stretch out the string and measure between the marks, Now you have the circumference do the math and figure the diameter.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I measured it across the diameter in several locations, pretty much 4". The male ends of the short pipe I got were clearly smaller, like ~ 3 7/8". That fit into the dryer vent snugly but without difficulty,



Nealtw said:


> The male end of the dryer should be a little less than 4" because it is crimped so you can measure that with string.
> Put a few wraps of string around the duct and then mark the string across a few strings, then stretch out the string and measure between the marks, Now you have the circumference do the math and figure the diameter.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> I measured it across the diameter in several locations, pretty much 4". The male ends of the short pipe I got were clearly smaller, like ~ 3 7/8". That fit into the dryer vent snugly but without difficulty,


You can not just measure across a duct an hope to be accurate. 
It does not matter what fits inside the dryer, you need something that fits over it. 
Are we going forward or just re mucking old information. 
Use the string or thread and get the exact size of the dryer.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I got good enough measurements by using several axes that are confirmed by fitting the other 4" male piece inside the dryer vent pipe. So not remucking anything. It is what it is and the dryer vent seems to have been manufactured wrong. Can't really fix that. So, just tabling this for now and they'll use it as is. I may just reinstall the kludge flex vent as it was. That doesn't fit properly either but seems to have worked OK for a couple of years nipping the spiral wire and then with clamp and HVAC tape holding it in place on the dryer. Thanks for the input,


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> I got good enough measurements by using several axes that are confirmed by fitting the other 4" male piece inside the dryer vent pipe. So not remucking anything. It is what it is and the dryer vent seems to have been manufactured wrong. Can't really fix that. So, just tabling this for now and they'll use it as is. I may just reinstall the kludge flex vent as it was. That doesn't fit properly either but seems to have worked OK for a couple of years nipping the spiral wire and then with clamp and HVAC tape holding it in place on the dryer. Thanks for the input,


I will make suggestions but if you can't or won't help me I can't help you.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey, Neal, I love you man. But "suggestions" can't make something fit that just won't fit. But thanks.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> Hey, Neal, I love you man. But "suggestions" can't make something fit that just won't fit. But thanks.


Yes you can but you have seemed to stop. I want to now of the dryer end is to big or the duct is to small be for figuring how to adjust which one.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I think the thing is, its not very believable that a 4" male fitting would be more than 4" (since they are always fractionally smaller than 4")... and knowing the exact circumference of that end- as measured with a string- would verify the "exact" size of that end. If the circumference is greater than 12.57" -as measured with a string- then we would know that the male end on your dryer is too big.

Otherwise this is just a circular debate.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

XSleeper said:


> I think the thing is, its not very believable that a 4" male fitting would be more than 4" (since they are always fractionally smaller than 4")... and knowing the exact circumference of that end- as measured with a string- would verify the "exact" size of that end. If the circumference is greater than 12.57" -as measured with a string- then we would know that the male end on your dryer is too big.
> 
> Otherwise this is just a circular debate.


It could be with a used dryer with a few years of heat some of the crimping might relax and grow the size. The re crimping would be the answer, I think it is a heavier gauge so needle nose pliers would not be so easy for that.


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

Did you try this method yet?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

OP would need to _additionally_ crimp the already-crimped male (dryer) end. Too bad this is 4" or you could try a pipe spreader on the female end.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You guys are probably correct that this needs to be crimped again but it will take a lot since the fit isn't even close now, as you could surmise from the fact that a 4" male crimped pipe fits _inside_ of this crimped supposedly male dryer outlet. But as Neal mentions it is heavy gage so regular needle nose pliers probably aren't going to work. I am going to call GE this morning any see if they have any recommendations. BTW it has been like this since it was new a couple years ago. the Installers just jammed the alu flex on as well as they could and taped it. I pulled it out then and tried to get it on better but was unsuccessful in improving the fit. So I told the friends I'd get around to installing a proper elbow at some point... and now this. Another one of those "5 minute" jobs that takes hours.

Edit: And if I do mangle up the pipe whilst crimping, a new one is only $11.63. If I could confirm the dimensions on this I would just order it now, but am afraid I'd get the same as what's on there.

GE WE01X23892 Exhaust Duct (AP6032610) - AppliancePartsPros.com




huesmann said:


> OP would need to _additionally_ crimp the already-crimped male (dryer) end. Too bad this is 4" or you could try a pipe spreader on the female end.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> You guys are probably correct that this needs to be crimped again but it will take a lot since the fit isn't even close now, as you could surmise from the fact that a 4" male crimped pipe fits _inside_ of this crimped supposedly male dryer outlet. But as Neal mentions it is heavy gage so regular needle nose pliers probably aren't going to work. I am going to call GE this morning any see if they have any recommendations. BTW it has been like this since it was new a couple years ago. the Installers just jammed the alu flex on as well as they could and taped it. I pulled it out then and tried to get it on better but was unsuccessful in improving the fit. So I told the friends I'd get around to installing a proper elbow at some point... and now this. Another one of those "5 minute" jobs that takes hours.
> 
> Edit: And if I do mangle up the pipe whilst crimping, a new one is only $11.63. If I could confirm the dimensions on this I would just order it now, but am afraid I'd get the same as what's on there.
> 
> GE WE01X23892 Exhaust Duct (AP6032610) - AppliancePartsPros.com


I wonder if you could squeeze it smaller with a 4" muffler clamp.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

But at some point I would cut slots and make the dam thing smaller.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Might work, but I dunno. The pipe is very concentric so it is hard to see how it gets smaller without deforming a good bit. I also thought of using some snips to cut it to create an overlap to allow it to get smaller and tape that up with metal HVAC tape. But I just ordered a new pipe and hopefully it will be the correct dimension. I know I could eventually get the old one to work somehow but it is not worth the aggravation to save $11.63.




Nealtw said:


> I wonder if you could squeeze it smaller with a 4" muffler clamp.
> View attachment 675958


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> Might work, but I dunno. The pipe is very concentric so it is hard to see how it gets smaller without deforming a good bit. I also thought of using some snips to cut it to create an overlap to allow it to get smaller and tape that up with metal HVAC tape. But I just ordered a new pipe and hopefully it will be the correct dimension. I know I could eventually get the old one to work somehow but it is not worth the aggravation to save $11.63.


If it works great. 
Plan x 
Cut the slots . 
I Have a stubby propane canister that 3 3/4" for a plug in the duct to make the new shape.
use the muffler clamp to squeeze it down.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

XSleeper said:


> Otherwise this is just a circular debate.


That's pretty good.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That's a good idea to use a mandrel to form the shape. I have a bunch of those cylinders around.



Nealtw said:


> If it works great.
> Plan x
> Cut the slots .
> I Have a stubby propane canister that 3 3/4" for a plug in the duct to make the new shape.
> use the muffler clamp to squeeze it down.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> That's a good idea to use a mandrel to form the shape. I have a bunch of those cylinders around.


I am trying to think of a better clamp that would give you the round shape. 
Maybe a ratchet strap.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Or a 2x4 and a cable come a long.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Get a dryer periscope vent.









https://www.lowes.com/pd/Lambro-24-in-to-41-in-Adjustable-Periscope-Dryer-Vent/3240566?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-
_-plb-_-ggl-_-LIA_PLB_171_Air-Circulation-_-3240566-_-local-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=CjwKCAiA-9uNBhBTEiwAN3IlNAKQIrcKJHNolxiNAlm6sqN4I-k--DMtaB3e3uaDMe4NHQLe6SU3DBoCJDoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


They come in different lengths and are easily shortened.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I used the one rjniles recommends. Required me to shorten a bit. On mine, dryer end is 'permanently' attached with metal HVAC type tape and one screw. The other end inserts into female part in wall. No tape or screws. This means, when dryer is pulled away straight out from wall, this fitting comes with it. To return to wall vent just align and push dryer to wall. Use as few screws as possible as those are points where lint will build up.
Does allow closer to wall look. Even allowed me to keep from replacing an inward opening utility room door.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

diyorpay said:


> I used the one rjniles recommends. Required me to shorten a bit. On mine, dryer end is 'permanently' attached with metal HVAC type tape and one screw. The other end inserts into female part in wall. No tape or screws. This means, when dryer is pulled away straight out from wall, this fitting comes with it. To return to wall vent just align and push dryer to wall. Use as few screws as possible as those are points where lint will build up.
> Does allow closer to wall look. Even allowed me to keep from replacing an inward opening utility room door.


We think the problem is a standard 4" female will not fit on the dryer male.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The form factor is not the issue, the problem is that the dryer vent crimped male end is simply too large for standard 4" female pipes or elbows to go on no matter what the form factor is. I have tried 2 separate 4" elbows and the 4" alu flex that the installers attached with metal tape and none of them will slide on. At all. Not even close.

This is in a little condo utility room where the vent has to come out the rear of the dryer and then goes basically straight up into a drywall ceiling from which it is plumbed out a side wall (via two duct junction boxes... which is another story since this can't really be brushed out). So even if the periscope fit on the dryer exhaust there would still need to be a very sharp 90 with the flex duct against the wall to get to the ceiling. Just trading where that 90 is located doesn't really help. Now if they made a periscope where you could rotate the top exit 90 degrees horizontally that would make it much more useful.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> The form factor is not the issue, the problem is that the dryer vent crimped male end is simply too large for standard 4" female pipes or elbows to go on no matter what the form factor is. I have tried 2 separate 4" elbows and the 4" alu flex that the installers attached with metal tape and none of them will slide on. At all. Not even close.
> 
> This is in a little condo utility room where the vent has to come out the rear of the dryer and then goes basically straight up into a drywall ceiling from which it is plumbed out a side wall (via two duct junction boxes... which is another story since this can't really be brushed out). So even if the periscope fit on the dryer exhaust there would still need to be a very sharp 90 with the flex duct against the wall to get to the ceiling. Just trading where that 90 is located doesn't really help. Now if they made a periscope where you could rotate the top exit 90 degrees horizontally that would make it much more useful.


There is a periscope with a 4" round out of the top, You might look at that but first is the dryer problem.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> The form factor is not the issue, the problem is that the dryer vent crimped male end is simply too large for standard 4" female pipes or elbows to go on no matter what the form factor is. I have tried 2 separate 4" elbows and the 4" alu flex that the installers attached with metal tape and none of them will slide on. At all. Not even close.
> 
> This is in a little condo utility room where the vent has to come out the rear of the dryer and then goes basically straight up into a drywall ceiling from which it is plumbed out a side wall (via two duct junction boxes... which is another story since this can't really be brushed out). So even if the periscope fit on the dryer exhaust there would still need to be a very sharp 90 with the flex duct against the wall to get to the ceiling. Just trading where that 90 is located doesn't really help. Now if they made a periscope where you could rotate the top exit 90 degrees horizontally that would make it much more useful.


Maybe after cutting slots you could use an oi filter wrench to squeeze it.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Or go to a parts store and see if you can borrow/rent a a piston ring compressor.









4 in. Piston Ring Compressor


Amazing deals on this 4In Piston Ring Compressor at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

It just needs more crimping. Use a claw hammer. Put one claw inside the pipe and one outside the pipe. Then twist the handle to the side. The handle of the hammer will give you lots of leverage to make the crimps in the heavy gauge metal.


----------



## waltermitty (Mar 24, 2014)

Personally, though it makes sense fitment wise, I don't like cutting the slotted end and making it smaller as it would introduce many more edges into the air flow for lint to catch and accumulate. Cut the slots and make larger AND crimp and make smaller the dryer end....or just get the proper fitment downstream of the dryer. It's not just a fit issue but a safety issue.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That is the problem. The "proper" pieces don't fit!



waltermitty said:


> ....or just get the proper fitment downstream of the dryer.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If the male dryer end is too big for the female duct end, what about hogging out (or flattening out the crimping on) the dryer end out to make it fit _around _the duct?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

huesmann said:


> If the male dryer end is too big for the female duct end, what about hogging out (or flattening out the crimping on) the dryer end out to make it fit _around _the duct?



The ducting crimps have to point with the air flow (toward the outside).


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Just to wrap this up... the new dryer exhaust pipe came and the elbow fit on the male end no problem. Swapping the pipe was easy, just had to flip the dryer over and remove one sheet metal screw. Pic below was from test fitting the elbow before I installed it. No point in trying to get a pic in place with the dryer against the wall. I probably could have massaged or mangled up the old one to make it fit but the new one was only $11.

Edit: In case you are wondering, I did a quick measurement of the circumferences of the crimped ends of the 2 pipes. The new one was about 5/16" smaller. The original was concentric and not deformed in any way. It was just not crimped properly in the first place.


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

Glad you gave us an update I know we were all scratching our heads wondering how the dryer could have the wrong piece installed at the factory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You and me both.



b.rooster4321 said:


> Glad you gave us an update I know we were all scratching our heads wondering how the dryer could have the wrong piece installed at the factory.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

